# Portmaster + tmux + putty dynamic title name



## hnk (Mar 12, 2014)

When I was using Gentoo and upgraded world packages etc the title name on putty always updated like:

"Installing lighttpd-1.3.13 (6 of 29)" or something, whatever.
When next package came it would update to "Installing randompackate-1.5.23242525 (7 of 29)".

I'm wondering if this is at all possible with tmux and putty? Im currently upgrading 105 ports with portmaster running "portmaster -ad" and I want to know how far the updating has come. Now the title is just 
"tmux /usr/home/whatevername", not very informative.

Anyone got any suggestions?

Info:

```
uname -a
FreeBSD hostname 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Mon Feb 13 13:11:31 UTC 2012     root@fbsd.9x:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/XENHVM  amd64

pkg version
tmux-1.9.a_1
fish-2.0.0
portmaster-3.17.3
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2014)

You need to tell tmux to allow it. Add to your ~/.tmux.conf:

```
set -g set-titles on
```

And please upgrade to 9.1 or 9.2. FreeBSD 9.0 went end-of-life in March 2013.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## hnk (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you very much!

I'll try it out. And I also feel like an ass, creating two threads as a new member and both my machines are using EoL versions of FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2014)

hnk said:
			
		

> I'll try it out. And I also feel like an ass, creating two threads as a new member and both my machines are using EoL versions of FreeBSD.


Pick a version that has _extended_ support. All .0 versions go EoL as soon as a .1 comes out. All even numbered minor releases (8.2, 9.2) are supported for one year, odd numbers (8.3, 9.1) have 2 years of support. Notable exceptions to this rule are the last minor versions of a major branch, they also get 2 year support (8.4 for example).

In your case, I'd probably upgrade to 9.2 now. FreeBSD 9.3 should come out some time this year, if you upgrade to that you'll be set, at least until 2016.


----------

